# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  احساس المطر  كل عام وانت بخير

## أميرة قوس النصر

عيد ميلاد سعيد يا اميرة المنتدى (حلا) وعقبال ما تعيشي حياتك بالسعاده وهنا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انت بخير يا حلانا :Icon31: 

ان شاء الله العمر كله يا رب :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

عقبال ال 100
ونشوف احفادك بنادوكي يا تيته حلا  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## عُبادة

كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يوم ميلاد سعيد :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كل عام وانتِ بخير ، ينعاد عليكِ وايامك مثل اسمك كلها حلا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير

----------


## غسان

كل عام وانتِ بخير

----------


## MR.X

Happy birthday 7ala

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كل عام انتِ بخير
 :Eh S(21): 
والسنة الجاية وانتِ محققة امالك واحلامك

----------


## saousana

كل عام وانتي بالف خير 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف 1000000000000000000000 خير 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_عيد ميلاد سعيد يا اميرة المنتدى (حلا) وعقبال ما تعيشي حياتك بالسعاده وهنا 



_


 ان شاء الله كل ايامك سعاده ..انت الاميره اليوم وكل يوم شكرا مها

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_كل عام و انت بخير يا حلانا

ان شاء الله العمر كله يا رب
_


 شكرا كتيييييييييير خالد وانت بالف خير

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_عقبال ال 100
ونشوف احفادك بنادوكي يا تيته حلا 
_


 شكرا كتير زهره التوليب وجد انه بحببببببببببك كتير ومبسوطه بردك وبحسك متل الملكات جد

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير_


 وانت بالف خير  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_يوم ميلاد سعيد_


 وانت بالف خير وعقبال عندك :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_كل عام وانتِ بخير ، ينعاد عليكِ وايامك مثل اسمك كلها حلا_ 


 وانت بخير ايها الشاعر  :Icon31:  :Icon31: وايامك كمان احلى واحلى كل يوم

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير_


 وانت بالف خير عمار

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_كل عام وانتِ بخير


_


 وانت بالف خير غسان

[img2]http://sherfez.jeeran.com/ورد7.jpg[/img2]

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة X_MAN_1S  
_Happy birthday 7ala_


 وانت بالف خير ربيع

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانتي بخيرحلا
سوري على التأخير
بس اليوم شفت الموضوع
كمان مره كل عام وانتي بخير
وان شاء الله عمر جديد ابتدى

----------


## ابو العبد

كل عام وحلا بألف خير وعقبال 10000000000000000000 سنة

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_كل عام انتِ بخير


والسنة الجاية وانتِ محققة امالك واحلامك
_


 وانت بالف خير يا زهره المطر

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_كل عام وانتي بالف خير 

_


 وانت بالف خير سوسن :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): وكبرنا يا بيي

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف 1000000000000000000000 خير 


_


 وانت بالف خير محمد ..الشعر يالي بتوقيعك حلو :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_

_


 وانت بالف خير دموع الورد :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_كل عام وانتي بخيرحلا
سوري على التأخير
بس اليوم شفت الموضوع
كمان مره كل عام وانتي بخير
وان شاء الله عمر جديد ابتدى
_


 وانت بالف خير ومو مكله التاخير انا تاخرت كمان :Db465236ff: 
وشكرا كتيييييير الك

----------


## احساس المطر

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_كل عام وحلا بألف خير وعقبال 10000000000000000000 سنة_


 وانت  بالف خير كرا الك ابو العبد :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا قمر

----------

